# Why Can’t You Tip Your Uber Driver From Within The App?



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://consumerist.com/2015/02/16/why-cant-you-tip-your-uber-driver-from-within-the-app/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

arto71 said:


> http://consumerist.com/2015/02/16/why-cant-you-tip-your-uber-driver-from-within-the-app/


Uber is so backasswards on this topic. Clearly, no Uber execs have ever worked a service job. ****in' morons.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's about time someone brought this up!


----------

